# Tait VHF HT radios



## TraprMike (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Gang:
I'm looking for some first or second hand info on these radios. 
The Tait VHF handheld radios. anybody use these? or know anyone who has these?? 

I was at a MN radio meeting in St. Cloud this week and most of big dealers were there, and these guys. picking them up, playing with the knobs they appear to be a good set of HT's. 

I looked on the web for any kind of reviews, and found zip... they are made in New Zealand,according to there website, but the salesman said there was a factory in Houston TX.. 

thanks all


----------



## Bosco836 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know many EMS services across Ontario use them (as part of the province wide Fleetnet system).  They seem to be adequate.  I personally prefer Motorola myself; however, if the radio has the functions/features required for your service, go for it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 6, 2011)

The Tait radios used in Ontario seem to have a weak point in the antennae. I don't have much experience to compare with, but we seem to have antennae break or get damaged like crazy. Might not be a huge issue for your service, but since our radios are supplied by the province and not the service, we have huge supply line issues when it comes to repair and replacement.


----------

